# Hinze - Sat arvo/night session



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thinking about having a fish at hinze on Saturday night. Arrive before dusk and fish for a few hours into darkness.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne I'll sit on the fence for the moment after looking at Seabreeze forecast and also see what the family has in mind.

When you are locked in please post a launch ramp mate just in case


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Not going now Dodge, cahnge of plans.


----------

